# Medicare and Consult E/M's (99242, 99243, 99244)



## Stacey Walden (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi all,

Just wanting to get some clarification.  Does medicare not cover consults?  We cannot get them to pay.

Thank you!


----------



## Stacey Walden (Nov 9, 2017)

*After further review...*

Went on Novitas' website and it appears they actually do not cover consults!  Let me know if anyone has heard otherwise.


----------



## ellzeycoding (Nov 9, 2017)

No they do not cover 99241-99245.    Use new or established E/M codes (99201-99215)

Nor do the cover 99251-99255 (use initial or subsequent inpatient hospital codes)


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 9, 2017)

CMS stopped taking consult codes nearly 8 years ago.


----------

